# Cookie Hinweis in Deutschland



## jeipack (28. Juli 2016)

Hi
Ich habe mich in der letzen Stunde ein bisschen schlau gemacht über die Cookie Richtlinie die es für Deutschland gibt.

Klar ist, dass die Cookie Hinweise die es so gibt meistens einfach nur störend sind, und für die, welche nicht wissen was ein Cookie ist sogar verwirrend.
Klar ist auch, dass wenn man Google AdSense verwendet man einen Cookie Hinweis haben sollte/muss.

Nun AdSense verwende ich nicht, das einzige Cookie das ich im Moment verwende ist das normale PHPSESSID, also ein zwingend notwendiges Cookie und somit nicht Hinweispflichtig.

Was ist aber mit Google Analytics? Es dient nicht Werbezwecken, ist aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Wer weiss da mehr und wie handhabt ihr das?


PS: Es gibt leider immer noch kein Webmaster-Allgemein Forum, deshalb kommt dieser Beitrag hier ins HTML Forum


----------



## sheel (28. Juli 2016)

Hi

es geht ja auch nicht darum, ob es für Werbung ist, sondern um die Cookies.

....unabhängig davon, nach meinem Kenntnisstand gibt es in Deutschland dazu nichts in den Gesetzen (und gerade auch geprüft, dass DSG, TKG und TMG das Wort Cookie überhaupt nicht enthalten) => Ganz egal.

Die normalen Datenschutzsachen usw. gelten natürlich, aber die verlangen keinen (idiotischen) Riesenhinweis mit Ja/Nein-Buttons.


----------



## djheke (29. Juli 2016)

Es schadet aber nichts, einen Hinweis in der Datenschutzerklärung zu hinterlegen. Dann sind alle zufrieden.Hoffendlich!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juli 2016)

Hi,


djheke hat gesagt.:


> Dann sind alle zufrieden.Hoffendlich!


Oder auch nicht.
Die „Cookie-Richtlinie“ oder E-Privacy-Richtlinie 2009/136/EG. Soviel ich weiß fordert aber die Richtlinie ein Opt-in. Mit dem Opt-out will die Werbewirtschaft nur einer Vorverurteilung zuvorkommen. Denn sie haben ja was gemacht.
Aber die Cookie-Richtlinie wurde in Deutschland nie in ein Gesetz übernommen und ist somit hier nicht gültig.
Was anderes ist das deutsche Datenschutzrecht. Hiernach muss, soviel ich weiß, das Einverständnis eingeholt werden bevor Daten erhoben werden.

Aber zurück zu den Cookies, die meisten setzen diesen Hinweis ein wegen Google Analytics. Nur gesetzlich hilft das nicht um sich vor den Folgen eines Rechtsverstosses zu schützen, denn die einzige Möglichkeit wäre als erstes den Datenschutzvertrag mit Google zu schließen und diesen nach Irland zu schicken, entsprechenden Vertrag gibt es irgendwo im Netz. Damit ist aber nur ein Vertrag zwischen Google und dem Webseitenbetreiber geschlossen, der Nutzer der Webseite ist außen vor.
Grund hierfür ist das deutsche und europäische Datenschutzrecht welches mit dem amerikanischen nicht vereinbar ist. Deshalb wird ja über das Save Harbour Abkommen verhandelt, welches auch schon einmal vom europäischen Gerichtshof für ungültig erklärt worden. Seit dem gibt es wieder verhandlungen.
Und in der Zeit kann man die Dienste Googles nur für sich ohne Erhebung von Daten seiner Webseitenbenutzer verwenden. Alles andere stellt einen Rechtsbruch nach europäischem Recht da!

Google hat diesen Hinweis zwar zur Pflicht für die Benutzung seiner Dienste gemacht, aber an dem Rechtsverstoß ändert dies gar nichts.

Grüße

PS: Dies alles spiegelt nur mein Halbwissen da und ist keine Rechtsberatung! Dafür gibt es Rechtsanwälte.


----------

